# My CD drive will read but willnot Burn



## moldy811 (Jan 11, 2007)

My CD drive reads CD's with no problem but will not complete a burn operation. OS is 98se, CD software is JetAudio. Have tried a couple other burner software with no success. The errors messages I get don't tell me anything. Help


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Howdy

Download the Nero Info tool Here and post the results


----------



## moldy811 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

I downloaded the file you identified(a different release) and executed same. Each of the separates tabs contained considerable information with the exception of 'Software'. On the 'Software' tab only two programs appeared, neither on which I use because there are error messages I don't understand. However, I do have three programs, which I have used in the past, and they are, 'Deep Burner','jet Audio', 'CDBurnerXP', none of which did appear on the Nero list. I did note that there was a lot of duplicate lines in the list.




Nero InfoTool 2.07 : ðÌj
Nero InfoTool 2.07 : ðÌj
Drive Information : ðÌj
------------------ : ðÌj
Drive : OPTORITE CD-RW CW4801 
Type : CD-RW Recorder
Firmware Version : 210E
Buffer Size : 2 MB
Date : 12-26-03
Serial Number : 12-26-03
Vendor Specific : 12/26/03G÷¿«UF
Drive Letter : H:\
Location : 0:0
Mechanism : Tray
Read Speed : 48, 40, 32, 24, 20, 16, 12, 8, 4 X
Write Speed : 48, 40, 32, 24, 20, 16, 12, 8, 4 X
Write Speed : 48, 40, 32, 24, 20, 16, 12, 8, 4 X
Read CD Text : Yes
Return C2 Pointers : Yes
Read CD-R : Yes
Read CD-RW : Yes
Read DVD-ROM : No
Read DVD-RAM : No
Read DVD-R : No
Read DVD-RW : No
Read DVD+R : No
Read DVD+RW : No
Read Digital Audio : Yes
Read CD+G : Yes
Read VideoCD : Yes
Read VideoCD : Yes
Write CD-R : Yes
Write CD-RW : Yes
Write DVD-R : No
Write DVD-RW : No
Write DVD+R : No
Write DVD+RW : No
Write DVD-RAM : No
Buffer Underrun Protection : Yes
Mount Rainier : Yes
Modes : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96
Modes : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96
Modes : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96
Disc Information (H:\) : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96
------------------- : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96
Type : - no disc inserted -
Type : - no disc inserted -
. : - no disc inserted -
Interface Information : - no disc inserted -
--------------------- : - no disc inserted -
Adapter 1 : - no disc inserted -
--------- : - no disc inserted -
Description : Primary IDE Channel
Description : Primary IDE Channel
Driver : Primary IDE Channel
Description : ESDI_506.pdr
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 4.10.2222
Description : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Description : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Attached Devices : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Description : GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE47
Type : Disk Drive
DMA : On
DMA : On
Adapter 2 : On
--------- : On
Description : Secondary IDE Channel
Description : Secondary IDE Channel
Driver : Secondary IDE Channel
Description : ESDI_506.pdr
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 4.10.2222
Description : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Description : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Attached Devices : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Description : OPTORITE CD-RW CW4801 
Type : CD-Rom Drive
DMA : On
Autorun : On
Autorun : On
. : On
Software Information : On
-------------------- : On
Operating System : Windows 98 SE 
DirectX : DirectX 8.1
DirectX : DirectX 8.1
Description : DirectCD Application
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Description : Easy CD Creator
Version : 3.5c (266)
Company : Adaptec
Company : Adaptec
. : Adaptec
Hardware Information : Adaptec
-------------------- : Adaptec
CPU : Intel Pentium 4 Processor 2400 MHz
Bus Speed : 100 MHz
Motherboard : ECS M922 
System : ECS M922 
BIOS : AMI 07.00T 
Memory : 512 MB
Sound : VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE)
Video : AG315-64
. : AG315-64
Driver Information : AG315-64
------------------ : AG315-64
Driver : ESDI_506
Description : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.2222
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : HSFLOP
Description : HSFLOP Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.2222
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : RMM
Description : RMM Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : SCSIPORT
Description : SCSIPORT Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.2222
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : ATAPCHNG
Description : ATAPCHNG Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : CDFS
Description : CDFS Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : CDTSD
Description : CDTSD Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : CDVSD
Description : CDVSD Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.2222
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : DISKTSD
Description : DiskTSD Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.2222
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : DISKVSD
Description : DiskVSD Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : DRVSPACX
Description : DRVSPACX Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.70.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : DRVWCDB
Description : Device Driver
Version : 3.10.36a
Company : Seagate Software, Inc.
Company : Seagate Software, Inc.
Driver : MTMMINIP
Description : MITSUMI CD-ROM Device SCSI miniport Driver
Version : 1.46
Company : MITSUMI ELECTRIC CO.,LTD.
Company : MITSUMI ELECTRIC CO.,LTD.
Driver : SCSI1HLP
Description : scsi1hlp Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : TORISAN3
Description : TORISAN3 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : VOLTRACK
Description : voltrack Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : SLCD32
Description : Sony Light CD-ROM Drive Controller Driver
Version : 2.71
Company : Sony Corporation
Company : Sony Corporation
Driver : DRVWPPQT
Description : Device Driver
Version : 3.10.36a
Company : Seagate Software, Inc.
Company : Seagate Software, Inc.
Driver : Acbhlpr
Description : Adaptec's Callback Helper for Windows 9x
Version : 1.01
Company : Adaptec
Company : Adaptec
Driver : cdr4vsd
Description : CD-R Helper VSD for Windows 95
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Driver : Cdudf
Description : CD-UDF File System Driver
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Driver : DRVWQ117
Description : Device Driver
Version : 3.10.36a
Company : Seagate Software, Inc.
Company : Seagate Software, Inc.
Driver : APIX
Description : Adaptec APIX Virtual Device
Version : 4.60 (1017)
Company : Adaptec
Company : Adaptec
Driver : Cdralvsd
Description : Roxio CDRAL Virtual Device
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Driver : SMARTVSD
Description : SMARTVSD Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.2222
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : pxhelper
Description : Px Helper Driver for Windows 9x
Version : 1.1.0
Company : Sonic Solutions
Company : Sonic Solutions
Driver : MKECR5XX
Description : mkecr5xx.MPD miniport
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : Cdudfrw
Description : CD-UDF RW File System Driver
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Driver : SNAPMAN
Description : Acronis Snapshot API
Version : 1.06 build 119
Company : Acronis
Company : Acronis
Driver : TIMNTR
Description : TrueImage Backup Archive Explorer
Version : 1.1 build 111
Company : Acronis
Company : Acronis
Driver : NECATAPI
Description : NECATAPI Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : UdfReadr
Description : CD-UDF Read-Only File System Driver
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Driver : Cdrpwd
Description : Win95/98 Framework for Packet Write Driver
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Driver : MSVCRT.DLL
Version : 6.10.9844.0
Version : 6.10.9844.0
Driver : msvcirt.dll
Version : 6.10.8637.0
Version : 6.10.8637.0
Driver : MFC42.DLL
Version : 6.00.9586.0
Version : 6.00.9586.0
Driver : msvcp60.dll
Version : 6.00.8972.0
Version : 6.00.8972.0
Driver : MSVCP70.DLL
Version : 7.00.9064.0
Version : 7.00.9064.0
Driver : msvcr70.dll
Version : 7.00.9466.0
Version : 7.00.9466.0
Driver : OLE32.DLL
Version : 4.71.2900
Version : 4.71.2900
Driver : OLEPRO32.DLL
Version : 5.0.4522
Version : 5.0.4522
Driver : OLEDLG.DLL
Version : 1.0
Version : 1.0
Driver : ADVAPI32.DLL
Version : 4.80.1675
Version : 4.80.1675
Driver : COMCTL32.DLL
Version : 5.80
Version : 5.80
Driver : SETUPAPI.DLL
Version : 5.00.1671.1
Version : 5.00.1671.1
Lower Filters : 5.00.1671.1
------------- : 5.00.1671.1
Upper Filters : 5.00.1671.1
------------- : 5.00.1671.1
Video Codecs : 5.00.1671.1
------------ : 5.00.1671.1
VDOnet VDOWave : 2, 1, 1, 2
Cinepak Codec by Radius : 1.10.0.6
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2 : 1.10.0.6
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2 : 1.10.0.6
Microsoft Video 1 : 4.10.1998
Microsoft RLE : 4.10.1998
Indeo® video 5.04 : R.5.04.15.2.41
XviD MPEG-4 Codec : n/a
XviD MPEG-4 Codec : n/a
Audio Codecs : n/a
------------ : n/a
Lernout & Hauspie CODECs : 1.00.0.1
Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Indeo® audio software : 2.05.0.50
Windows Media Audio : 4.02.0.0
Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec : 3.00.0.0
Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced) : 1.09.1.49
Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft ADPCM CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC : 4.00.0.0
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC : 1.00.0.0
Microsoft PCM Converter : 4.03.0.0
Microsoft PCM Converter : 4.03.0.0
. : 4.03.0.0
ASPI Information : 4.03.0.0
---------------- : 4.03.0.0
System ASPI : ASPI is installed and working properly
System ASPI : ASPI is installed and working properly
WNASPI32.DLL : 4.60 (1017) 48128 bytes November 12, 1998
APIX.VXD : 4.60 (1017) 23115 bytes November 12, 1998
WINASPI.DLL : 4.60 (1017) 5600 bytes November 12, 1998
ASPIENUM.VXD : 4.60 (1017) 7743 bytes November 12, 1998
ASPIENUM.VXD : 4.60 (1017) 7743 bytes November 12, 1998
Nero ASPI : ASPI is not installed
. : ASPI is not installed
Installed OS Patches : ASPI is not installed
-------------------- : ASPI is not installed
(Q241134) USB driver update : No
(Q265314) Error Message 'No Valid Drive/Disc Found' Playing Audio CD After Using Data CD-ROM : No
(Q274370) Error Message on a Blue Screen When You Try to Play Digital CD Audio : No
(Q240075) USB Devices may not work : No
(Q241134) USB Enumeration Problems : No
(Q253697) USB Enumeration Problems with OpenHCI Controller on Fast Computers : No
(Q243174) MS Digital Video May Lose IEEE 1394 Device Audio : No
(Q252958) High Bandwith patch installed : No
(Q239694) Large Writes to Removable Media May Result in Data Loss : No
(Q242937) Windows Driver Model Audio Update : No
(Q242975) FireWire Support patch installed : No
(Q252183) 1394 Host Controller Driver Does Not Retry Busy Devices Properly : No
(Q284837) 1394 Audio/Video Control Device Stops Working Unexpectedly : No
(Q290831) SRB_FUNCTION_SHUTDOWN Requests Not Sent to SCSI Miniports During Shutdown : No
(Q284837) 1394 Audio/Video Control Device Stops Working Unexpectedly : No
. : No


----------



## moldy811 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

I downloaded a new release of the Nero program and ran same. I noted that some of the info was different than on the first printout contained. Each of the separates tabs still contained considerable information with the exception of 'Software'. On the 'Software' tab only two programs appeared, neither on which I use because there are error messages I don't understand. However, I do have three programs, which I have used in the past, and they are, 'Deep Burner','jet Audio', 'CDBurnerXP', none of which did appear on the Nero list. I did note that there was a lot of duplicate lines in the list.

Later,
Moldy811



Nero InfoTool 4.03 : $Áo
Nero InfoTool 4.03 : $Áo
Drive Information : $Áo
------------------ : $Áo
Drive : OPTORITE CD-RW CW4801 
Type : CD-RW Recorder
Firmware Version : 210E
Buffer Size : 2 MB
Date : 12-26-03
Serial Number : 12-26-03
Vendor Specific : 12/26/03
Drive Letter : H:\
Location : 0:0
Mechanism : Tray
Read Speed : 52 , 48 , 40 , 32 , 24 , 20 , 16 , 12 , 8 , 4 X
Write Speed : 52 , 48 , 40 , 32 , 24 , 20 , 16 , 12 , 8 X
Write Speed : 52 , 48 , 40 , 32 , 24 , 20 , 16 , 12 , 8 X
Read CD Text : Yes
Return C2 Pointers : Yes
Read CD-R : Yes
Read CD-RW : Yes
Read DVD-ROM : No
Read DVD-RAM : No
Read DVD-R : No
Read DVD-RW : No
Read DVD-R DL : No
Read DVD+R : No
Read DVD+RW : No
Read DVD+R DL : No
Read BD-ROM : No
Read BD-R : No
Read BD-RE : No
Read HD DVD-ROM : No
Read HD DVD-R : No
Read HD DVD-RW : No
Read HD-BURN : No
Read Digital Audio : Yes
Read CD+G : Yes
Read VideoCD : Yes
Read VideoCD : Yes
Write CD-R : Yes
Write CD-RW : Yes
Write DVD-R : No
Write DVD-RW : No
Write DVD-R DL : No
Write DVD+R : No
Write DVD+RW : No
Write DVD+R DL : No
Write DVD-RAM : No
Write BD-R : No
Write BD-RE : No
Write HD DVD-R : No
Write HD DVD-RW : No
Write HD-BURN-R : No
Write HD-BURN-RW : No
Buffer Underrun Protection : Yes
Mount Rainier : Yes
SolidBurn  : No
Labelflash : No
Modes : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96
Modes : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96
Modes : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96
Disc Information (H:\) : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96
------------------- : Packet, TAO, DAO, SAO, RAW SAO, RAW SAO 16, RAW SAO 96, RAW DAO 16, RAW DAO 96
Type : Blank CD-R
CD-R(W) Info : Plasmon, CD-R, 79:59.74
CD-R(W) Info : Plasmon, CD-R, 79:59.74
. : Plasmon, CD-R, 79:59.74
Interface Information : Plasmon, CD-R, 79:59.74
--------------------- : Plasmon, CD-R, 79:59.74
Adapter 1 : Plasmon, CD-R, 79:59.74
--------- : Plasmon, CD-R, 79:59.74
Description : Primary IDE Channel
Description : Primary IDE Channel
Driver : Primary IDE Channel
Description : ESDI_506.pdr
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 4.10.2222
Description : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Description : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Attached Devices : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Description : GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE47
Type : Disk Drive
DMA : On
DMA : On
Adapter 2 : On
--------- : On
Description : Secondary IDE Channel
Description : Secondary IDE Channel
Driver : Secondary IDE Channel
Description : ESDI_506.pdr
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 4.10.2222
Description : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Description : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Attached Devices : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Description : OPTORITE CD-RW CW4801 
Type : CD-Rom Drive
DMA : On
Autorun : On
Autorun : On
. : On
Software Information : On
-------------------- : On
Operating System : Windows 98 SE 
Country : United States
Language : English
ANSI Code Page : 1252
OEM Code Page : 437
DirectX : DirectX 8.1
DirectX : DirectX 8.1
Description : DirectCD Application
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Description : Easy CD Creator
Version : 3.5c (266)
Company : Adaptec
Company : Adaptec
. : Adaptec
Hardware Information : Adaptec
-------------------- : Adaptec
CPU : Intel Pentium 4 Processor 2400 MHz
Bus Speed : 100 MHz
Motherboard : ECS M922 
System : ECS M922 
BIOS : AMI 07.00T 
Memory : 512 MB
Sound : VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE)
Video : AG315-64
. : AG315-64
Driver Information : AG315-64
------------------ : AG315-64
Driver : ESDI_506
Description : ESDI_506 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.2222
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : HSFLOP
Description : HSFLOP Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.2222
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : RMM
Description : RMM Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : SCSIPORT
Description : SCSIPORT Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.2222
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : ATAPCHNG
Description : ATAPCHNG Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : CDFS
Description : CDFS Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : CDTSD
Description : CDTSD Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : CDVSD
Description : CDVSD Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.2222
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : DISKTSD
Description : DiskTSD Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.2222
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : DISKVSD
Description : DiskVSD Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : DRVSPACX
Description : DRVSPACX Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.70.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : DRVWCDB
Description : Device Driver
Version : 3.10.36a
Company : Seagate Software, Inc.
Company : Seagate Software, Inc.
Driver : MTMMINIP
Description : MITSUMI CD-ROM Device SCSI miniport Driver
Version : 1.46
Company : MITSUMI ELECTRIC CO.,LTD.
Company : MITSUMI ELECTRIC CO.,LTD.
Driver : SCSI1HLP
Description : scsi1hlp Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : TORISAN3
Description : TORISAN3 Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : VOLTRACK
Description : voltrack Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : SLCD32
Description : Sony Light CD-ROM Drive Controller Driver
Version : 2.71
Company : Sony Corporation
Company : Sony Corporation
Driver : DRVWPPQT
Description : Device Driver
Version : 3.10.36a
Company : Seagate Software, Inc.
Company : Seagate Software, Inc.
Driver : Acbhlpr
Description : Adaptec's Callback Helper for Windows 9x
Version : 1.01
Company : Adaptec
Company  : Adaptec
Driver : cdr4vsd
Description : CD-R Helper VSD for Windows 95
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Driver : Cdudf
Description : CD-UDF File System Driver
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Driver : DRVWQ117
Description : Device Driver
Version : 3.10.36a
Company : Seagate Software, Inc.
Company : Seagate Software, Inc.
Driver : APIX
Description : Adaptec APIX Virtual Device
Version : 4.60 (1017)
Company : Adaptec
Company : Adaptec
Driver : Cdralvsd
Description : Roxio CDRAL Virtual Device
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Driver : SMARTVSD
Description : SMARTVSD Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.2222
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : pxhelper
Description : Px Helper Driver for Windows 9x
Version : 1.1.0
Company : Sonic Solutions
Company : Sonic Solutions
Driver : MKECR5XX
Description : mkecr5xx.MPD miniport
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : Cdudfrw
Description : CD-UDF RW File System Driver
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Driver : SNAPMAN
Description : Acronis Snapshot API
Version : 1.06 build 119
Company : Acronis
Company : Acronis
Driver : TIMNTR
Description : TrueImage Backup Archive Explorer
Version : 1.1 build 111
Company : Acronis
Company : Acronis
Driver : NECATAPI
Description : NECATAPI Virtual Device (Version 4.0)
Version : 4.10.1998
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Company : Microsoft Corporation
Driver : UdfReadr
Description : CD-UDF Read-Only File System Driver
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Driver : Cdrpwd
Description : Win95/98 Framework for Packet Write Driver
Version : 5.3.5.17
Company : Roxio
Company : Roxio
Driver : MSVCRT.DLL
Version : 6.10.9844.0
Version : 6.10.9844.0
Driver : msvcirt.dll
Version : 6.10.8637.0
Version : 6.10.8637.0
Driver : MFC42.DLL
Version : 6.00.9586.0
Version : 6.00.9586.0
Driver : msvcp60.dll
Version : 6.00.8972.0
Version : 6.00.8972.0
Driver : MSVCP70.DLL
Version : 7.00.9064.0
Version : 7.00.9064.0
Driver : msvcr70.dll
Version : 7.00.9466.0
Version : 7.00.9466.0
Driver : OLE32.DLL
Version : 4.71.2900
Version : 4.71.2900
Driver : OLEPRO32.DLL
Version : 5.0.4522
Version : 5.0.4522
Driver : OLEDLG.DLL
Version : 1.0
Version : 1.0
Driver : ADVAPI32.DLL
Version : 4.80.1675
Version : 4.80.1675
Driver : COMCTL32.DLL
Version  : 5.80
Version : 5.80
Driver : SETUPAPI.DLL
Version : 5.00.1671.1
Version : 5.00.1671.1
Lower Filters : 5.00.1671.1
------------- : 5.00.1671.1
Upper Filters : 5.00.1671.1
------------- : 5.00.1671.1
Video Codecs : 5.00.1671.1
------------ : 5.00.1671.1
VDOnet VDOWave : 2, 1, 1, 2
Cinepak Codec by Radius : 1.10.0.6
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2 : 1.10.0.6
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2 : 1.10.0.6
Microsoft Video 1 : 4.10.1998
Microsoft RLE : 4.10.1998
Indeo® video 5.04 : R.5.04.15.2.41
XviD MPEG-4 Codec : n/a
XviD MPEG-4 Codec : n/a
Audio Codecs : n/a
------------ : n/a
Lernout & Hauspie CODECs : 1.00.0.1
Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Indeo® audio software : 2.05.0.50
Windows Media Audio : 4.02.0.0
Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec : 3.00.0.0
Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced) : 1.09.1.49
Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft ADPCM CODEC : 4.00.0.0
Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC : 4.00.0.0
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC : 1.00.0.0
Microsoft PCM Converter : 4.03.0.0
Microsoft PCM Converter : 4.03.0.0
. : 4.03.0.0
ASPI Information : 4.03.0.0
---------------- : 4.03.0.0
System ASPI : ASPI is installed and working properly
System ASPI : ASPI is installed and working properly
WNASPI32.DLL : 4.60 (1017) 48128 bytes November 12, 1998
APIX.VXD : 4.60 (1017) 23115 bytes November 12, 1998
WINASPI.DLL : 4.60 (1017) 5600 bytes November 12, 1998
ASPIENUM.VXD : 4.60 (1017) 7743 bytes November 12, 1998
ASPIENUM.VXD : 4.60 (1017) 7743 bytes November 12, 1998
Nero ASPI : ASPI is not installed
. : ASPI is not installed
Installed OS Patches : ASPI is not installed
-------------------- : ASPI is not installed
(Q241134) USB driver update : No
(Q265314) Error Message 'No Valid Drive/Disc Found' Playing Audio CD After Using Data CD-ROM : No
(Q274370) Error Message on a Blue Screen When You Try to Play Digital CD Audio : No
(Q240075) USB Devices may not work : No
(Q241134) USB Enumeration Problems : No
(Q253697) USB Enumeration Problems with OpenHCI Controller on Fast Computers : No
(Q243174) MS Digital Video May Lose IEEE 1394 Device Audio : No
(Q252958) High Bandwith patch installed : No
(Q239694) Large Writes to Removable Media May Result in Data Loss : No
(Q242937) Windows Driver Model Audio Update : No
(Q242975) FireWire Support patch installed : No
(Q252183) 1394 Host Controller Driver Does Not Retry Busy Devices Properly : No
(Q284837) 1394 Audio/Video Control Device Stops Working Unexpectedly  : No
(Q290831) SRB_FUNCTION_SHUTDOWN Requests Not Sent to SCSI Miniports During Shutdown : No
(Q284837) 1394 Audio/Video Control Device Stops Working Unexpectedly : No
. : No


----------

